# Electrician Needed



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

I need an electrician to hook power pole up to home. Pole already on site. Milton Area...Has to pass inspection. Electrical permit already pulled. Need ASAP! Other electrical work inside home is also needed. Pm Me...Thanks John


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent. I'm not interested but sent the name of someone who might


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this a mobile/manufacturedhome where the power pole is not located on the house itself? Where are you located? Shoot me a PM with more details or give me a shout on my


----------



## Dane_Ger (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a licensed, insured electrician to replace a main (exterior) power supply/breaker panel. If a permit is needed, I will also need assistance with this as well as coordinating with Gulf Power for the service interruption.

Send an email or IM if you are interested or know of someone who is.

Thanks,

Dane C. Wilcox

[email protected]


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dane,

Very sorry I did not call you back. My whole house is under quarantine with the crud. I hate being sick. And when a two year old is sick, no one is happy around here.


----------



## Dane_Ger (Oct 10, 2007)

Its a 'back-burner' thing, but I prolly need to get it squared away before it becomes a problem.


----------

